

Major app vulnerability that could affect 99% of Android devices unearthed - Parseco
http://thenextweb.com/google/2013/07/04/major-app-vulnerability-unearthed-could-affect-99-of-android-devices

======
dTal
I lost my rooted phone last weekend. Fortunately, it was carrier-insured and
they rushed me a new one straight away. Unfortunately, the new one (identical
model to the old one) had the firmware update I'd been refusing to apply, and
is now unrootable.

It's a sad reflection on the state of portable computing today that my first
thought on hearing about a major security flaw was "hey, maybe I can gain
control of my own computer after all!"

